# goat winter coats?



## Tindi (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a nigerian, pygmy and myotonic goat all under six months. The temperature has been dropping up here and all three are growing in thicker hair. Since I am new to goats and this is my first winter with them I have a question about coats. Is it necessary to use them? If I put one on do I leave it on for the winter or just for those extra freezing days? Also is there a brand more suited to goats? Not sure how to fit a pygmy she is like a rain barrel with legs.
Oh they do have a barn and overhang to get out of the weather to keep dry and I use shavings on the floor and hay for bedding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they have a shelter that is draft free and they can get out of any type of element, they should be fine. You can put a nice bed of straw down to help with warmth too. Most goats don't need coats.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I also have a question about this if I may. My boers have nice coats, my ND girls 2 have thicker coats, one has always seems to have a thinner dairy type coat? My two ND bucklings one has nice coat, the other who I shaved in June to get a better conformation look hardly has a coat back and I'm not sure why since it's been 3 1/2 mos. The boys seem to go in the shelter at night but the girls don't use theirs. I know they are cold because in the evening and morning now that its getting into the mid 30's they tend to stand slightly hunched in the back (only when it's cold).
When people shave during late summer for shows how do the coats get ready in time for winter?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They should grow back just fine. If you feed any type of grain to them, I would put some Wheat Germ Oil on it. I buy Rex Brand Wheat Germ Oil at TSC. It really does a nice job.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I will get some, thank you karen


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

If they have a protected shelter and they aren't recently shaved they should be fine. Using blankets too often can keep them from growing the natural winter coats they get to keep them warm. I only cover my boys if it's going to be extremely cold and wet. I use these dog blankets from Dover Saddlery http://www.doversaddlery.com/rider?s-international-fleece-lined-dog-blanket/p/X1-24463/ I have 2 Pygmy/ND wethers and I believe I got them the large but I'm not 100% sure. I know I had to return the first ones I ordered because they were too small because I followed the instructions for measuring dogs.


----------



## Tindi (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, I wasn't sure if I should rush out and buy coats. They have not been shaved at all since I bought them and their hair has grown in much thicker since our temperatures have dropped. It is the -30 in the winter I worry about.:snowbounce:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Putting a coat on them can also compress their fur. The fluffiness of their fur helps trap air and keep them warm. If that is flattened, then it won't work at all. From everything I've seen and read, they're fine with cold as long as they are protected from moisture and draft.


----------

